# New Holland LS-55



## bheitzen (May 14, 2010)

I have a New Holland LS55
with a Kohler CV-20 Engine

When the tractor has been run for a good hour plus of mowing, the PTO for the deck does not like to be turned off and then turned on again. When you re-engage the PTO, the light on the dash comes on signifying that the PTO switch is on, however the deck will not engage. 

I have been told that there is an air gap on the clutch that can be checked and adjusted.

I have been told it may be the PTO switch.

Obviously it can be the PTO clutch on the unit itself. (This is not the option I want to consider replaceing)

Can anyone help shed some light on this for me. Also, is there an easy way to create a manual pto engagement for this tractor? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

bheitzen,
Sorry for the late reply, as I just saw this post. There is an adjustment procedure...
google "PTO air gap adjustment" and you should find something. Not sure what it is on a New Holland though.
Better yet, check out the "sticky" at the top of this forum on PTO clutch testing...very good info.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

